# If not a Vox AC30 heritage combo .....



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

then what might I consider that "nails" the Vox AC30H2 sound and gives me the EF86/triode/pentode and top boost channels?

Suggestions and experiences appreciated?

- Kerry


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

AC15 Heritage? The head retails around $1000... WHy not get the AC30? Price?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have the AC15H head & cab, all the tone without the ridiculous volume and at a somewhat lower price, if either of those are considerations. Has both the EF86 and Top Boost, as you probably know. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

keto said:


> I have the AC15H head & cab, all the tone without the ridiculous volume and at a somewhat lower price, if either of those are considerations. Has both the EF86 and Top Boost, as you probably know. Sounds fantastic.


Fully agree! I have the same setup. The cab is a little overpriced in my opinion... but throw a blue in an open back (like that nice one Lowatt has up) and you're golden!


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Need a 212. 

Has anyone tried the AC15HTVH head powering the V212H cab b4?


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

Wouldn't that be about the same price as a h2? The H2 has a 15w setting too for lower volume playing, but it is a loud amp! (but sound fantastic!)


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

It sounds to me like you are wanting the Ceriatone Dizzy30.
Its a matchless DC30. I've had one for the last couple years and it is really great. Has the top boost and EF86 channels. Replacing the Master Volume with a VVR makes it utterly deadly, second to none amp for any of the best of voxy stuff.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What's a VVR? sigiifa


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Humm...maybe the Trinity TC-15, I know you can have them medded to 30 watts insted of the 15 watts!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I hear loads of praise for the Valvetech Hayseed with ef86. A head is around $900US. 

http://www.valvetechamps.com/theamp.htm


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally cant live without an effects loop, so I chose the AC30CC2.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. 

Went for an Orange AD30H instead so will play around with it for awhile. 


- Kerry


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> What's a VVR? sigiifa


Only the best thing I've ever encountered for amps to get great tone at reasonable volume. It's just a form of power scaling with a different name.
http://www.hallamplification.com/main.html?src=/#2,2

click on products and then kits.


----------

